# Asian style cut with pictures



## xnls (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw this and it made me think of you guys! It's on Lhasa not a Maltese, but I think the concept is still the same. It's got both pictures and instructions by a professional groomer.

Asian Style Lhasa | Groomer to Groomer – Pet Grooming News, Stories, and Videos


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LOVE THAT HAIR CUT:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! I love it!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------

